# Friday Nights SUCK



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

I hate Friday nights. My STBXH is out with her. My daughter is off with her friends. My son is online with his friends.
And I'm here with the cats and a glass of wine.
I know I need to make more friends. I know I need to get out more. But when? Between work, taking care of the kids, and dealing with the mess my STBXH dropped in my lap and now refuses to deal with (his latest is that he's given all his creditors my mobile phone number!), I have no time for any social life.
Friday nights stink.
I can't go out on Fridays, because I need to do all the driving. Drive my daughter to pep band. Pick her up. Rinse and repeat.
STBXH is too "busy" to do any of it.
ARGH.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Many of us in the same boat. I feel for you, I do. I'm at home posting here on Friday night too. But it could be worse. My D6 could be elsewhere instead of asleep in her bed here 6 nights a week. That thought does help. 

I'd hate to be in my stbxw's shoes. Plenty of time to go out while her daughter grows up without her. 

Take a bubble bath. Do some yoga. Start a new hobby. Come here and vent.


----------



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

funny i have all the time to go out that i want but i would rather be with my kids, it's their mother i can't live with not them


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

You're both right.
I've got all the time I want with my kids, and that's worth anything.


----------



## not.a.fool (Jan 27, 2013)

I have many nights of "SUCK" and I don't know that it really matters that it's a weekend or a weekday, depending upon the work schedule, but what I have noticed is that with time, even with preparation and plans and events to go to...seems it sucks anyway. I think after people grow up and with age become more aware of how dangerous some of the things we thought we "fun" can be, life just kinda becomes an uneventful "rinse and repeat" as you say. I do sometimes take the time to try to have fun and sometimes it works, but it's not the same as a Friday night in my 20's. I have no advice to make it fun, just wanted to touch base with the fact that I, too, have SUCKY FRIDAYS.


----------

